# Anyone know of fishing reports for Costa Rica Caribbean Tarpon?



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking for a site from a lodge or charter company that has an active fishing report for Tarpon.

I only found one so far.

http://www.riocoloradotarponfishing.com/reports.php

Also curious if the climate change has affected tarpon fishing in the area. Where I live there is a lot of recent climate changes that affect fishing. Off the coast of BC the water temperature is warmer. Locations that typically get a lot of rainfall are in a drought or getting rain later than usual, which is putting salmon spawning at risk because they can't get up the rivers.

And typically arid locations getting more precipitation than usual.

It's almost backwards it seems.

So curious if there are any weird weather things going on in the Caribbean this year.


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

You might want to check out Rio Parismina Lodge on Facebook. I was there in August and we caught some monsters.


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for that. Looks like they have almost daily updates on fishing, weather etc.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

Just returned from Rio Parismina Lodge and had a fantastic trip. Caught tarpon to estimated 120 pounds, had four on at once twice. I had to call No Maas, my arms turned to jelly. We fished three days and everything about this lodge was first class. Weather was perfect. one brief shower while we were there.


----------

